# New MES30 Owner/A-Maze-N-Tube-Smoker (AMNTS)



## bigdnaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Just another newb question I am sure  but wanted to know how some of you are are fairing with the AMNTS in  your MES30.

FYI: if this is already answered in another thread, I will gladly delete and keep lurking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Much like a lot of the MES30 owners I have trouble keeping the smoker hot enough or it's running too hot! All things I am learning as I go...  Buty my big beef with it is the smoke produced from the unit. I have tried to keep a fan blowing at the hopper while it's running but that doesn't seem to do the trick very well.  However, I noticed on another site (and on a different model of MES) that some of you are using the AMNTS.  

What are some of the experiences have you had (specifically MES30 owners) in using the TS, do you own multiple sizes, and how did you keep a good draft going to keep the TS smoldering?  

I am wondering if pulling the trigger on a 6" or 12" TS is going to give a better hassle-free experience vs. the chips in the tray method.  As mentioned before I am sorry if this covered in another thread and will gladly take down the thread if this has been covered before. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## themule69 (Sep 2, 2014)

I use the AMNPS in my MES 40 with no problems. The AMNPS was made for the MES. I don't know about the tubes in a MES.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ostrichsak (Sep 2, 2014)

I personally can't recommend the tube as I had purchased one last year and I get flare ups when I use it.  I was talking to someone from the business and on multiple occasions they didn't get back to me.  I'm not very happy at all and mine just sits in the box it was shipped in after a couple of attempts at using it and the same results.  I originally wanted to buy the maze version but was told that those at higher elevation were having issues keeping theirs lit.  I'm not happy that I was guided in this direction and then just left in the cold so to speak when it didn't work out as advertised.  I have heard good things from this company on this forum so I didn't expect this.  While I don't feel as though my experience is the rule instead of the exception as evidenced by other's feedback on this forum unfortunately it doesn't change my personal experience.  I went back to putting chips in the tray every 15-20min or so as I don't have flair ups.


----------



## bigdnaz (Sep 2, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I use the AMNPS in my MES 40 with no problems. The AMNPS was made for the MES. I don't know about the tubes in a MES.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I have heard the TS (either from this site or another) worked better the 'Gen 2' model of MES and the PS worked better in the 'Gen 1'.  Perhaps this is not the case? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know things are often down to preference but I seem to remember info on how the TS was designed for gen 1 and the PS which worked better for gen 1 MES cabinets.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## bigdnaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ostrichsak said:


> I personally can't recommend the tube as I had purchased one last year and I get flare ups when I use it.  I was talking to someone from the business and on multiple occasions they didn't get back to me.  I'm not very happy at all and mine just sits in the box it was shipped in after a couple of attempts at using it and the same results.  I originally wanted to buy the maze version but was told that those at higher elevation were having issues keeping theirs lit.  I'm not happy that I was guided in this direction and then just left in the cold so to speak when it didn't work out as advertised.  I have heard good things from this company on this forum so I didn't expect this.  While I don't feel as though my experience is the rule instead of the exception as evidenced by other's feedback on this forum unfortunately it doesn't change my personal experience.  I went back to putting chips in the tray every 15-20min or so as I don't have flair ups.


Thanks for sharing your experience.  That's the toss up right now... I don't want to fuss with something else which doesn't work right or produces too much smoke and I have to yank it well before I am done on my meat. I don't like tending my MES ever 20-40 minuttes but maybe that's a better option for a beginner like myself? I actually ordered pellets which I plan to use on my next smoke, I have heard that 2/3 of a cup in the chip tray lasted 2-3 hours producing a good TBS. Of course it seems that some folks with the MES vary--I just hope I can get this issue resolved without too much of a headache.. :-/


----------



## themule69 (Sep 2, 2014)

BigDnAZ said:


> I have heard the TS (either from this site or another) worked better the 'Gen 2' model of MES and the PS worked better in the 'Gen 1'.  Perhaps this is not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call Todd at A-Maze-N Products 952-736-7678 or email [email protected]

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bigdnaz (Sep 2, 2014)

themule69 said:


> Call Todd at A-Maze-N Products 952-736-7678 or email [email protected]
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks for the info. :-D


----------



## ostrichsak (Sep 2, 2014)

BigDnAZ said:


> Ostrichsak said:
> 
> 
> > I personally can't recommend the tube as I had purchased one last year and I get flare ups when I use it.  I was talking to someone from the business and on multiple occasions they didn't get back to me.  I'm not very happy at all and mine just sits in the box it was shipped in after a couple of attempts at using it and the same results.  I originally wanted to buy the maze version but was told that those at higher elevation were having issues keeping theirs lit.  I'm not happy that I was guided in this direction and then just left in the cold so to speak when it didn't work out as advertised.  I have heard good things from this company on this forum so I didn't expect this.  While I don't feel as though my experience is the rule instead of the exception as evidenced by other's feedback on this forum unfortunately it doesn't change my personal experience.  I went back to putting chips in the tray every 15-20min or so as I don't have flair ups.
> ...


Yes, the temps vary but if you use a remote thermometer this doesn't matter because indicated temp is usually off from actual temp but at a predictable amount.  In other words, you set it at 205deg and it heats at 225deg but it's a predictable 20deg within a few degrees.  That's expected.  What I'm talking about is setting my smoker at 205deg which is where my controller needs to be to hold around 225deg and having it flare up to 309deg.  We're talking about an 85deg difference when I used the tube over where my smoker sits when I add chips a little bit at a time.  I talked to Todd about this and to this day have yet to receive any resolution to my issue.  Not happy at all with my purchase from them so I would be careful and if you're asking me I'd say to keep your money and just plan on adding chips every 20min or so for the first 3-4hrs.  Then after that the  meat is done taking smoke anyway so it's not a big deal IMO.  Wish I had just kept my money and Todd didn't seem to keen on getting back to me to make sure I was happy.


----------



## bigdnaz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ostrichsak said:


> Yes, the temps vary but if you use a remote thermometer this doesn't matter because indicated temp is usually off from actual temp but at a predictable amount.  In other words, you set it at 205deg and it heats at 225deg but it's a predictable 20deg within a few degrees.  That's expected.  What I'm talking about is setting my smoker at 205deg which is where my controller needs to be to hold around 225deg and having it flare up to 309deg.  We're talking about an 85deg difference when I used the tube over where my smoker sits when I add chips a little bit at a time.  I talked to Todd about this and to this day have yet to receive any resolution to my issue.  Not happy at all with my purchase from them so I would be careful and if you're asking me I'd say to keep your money and just plan on adding chips every 20min or so for the first 3-4hrs.  Then after that the  meat is done taking smoke anyway so it's not a big deal IMO.  Wish I had just kept my money and Todd didn't seem to keen on getting back to me to make sure I was happy.


Yeah that's a rather intense swing in temps.  I am either running about 20-30º too hot or this last smoke I was running ~45º too cold for some reason.  I haven't really bothered with calling Masterbuilt on the issue(s) because it seems, no matter your generation, you're going to have to deal with quirky issues on your MES.  Without really know much about the AMNPS/TS it sounds like you're getting too much air somewhere and that might be the issue?  I am sure you already checked that though.  Regardless of the cause for your maze flaring, sorry to hear of your experience with the product and the customer service associated with it.  Customer service goes a long way in my book and when a company is half-assed I'll gladly pay more and take my business elsewhere.  Hopefully it can get resolved for you and you're not tending your smoker every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## tsin (Sep 2, 2014)

I own and only use the 12" tube smoker, very seldom do I have a problem. I'm at 6000' and the air is pretty thin. I own an MES 30, sometimes the pellets can pick up moisture. Just my 2 cents worth..Tom


----------



## addertooth (Sep 2, 2014)

I am over 5000 feet in Arizona.  The pellet tray would not stay lit (and yes, I tried all the tricks AND did the mailbox mod).  I got the tube, worked like a champ.  Most the people who have flare-up problems have been associated with having the pellet tray/tube too close to the heating element.


----------



## tsin (Sep 2, 2014)

To my understanding, the tray has smaller holes then the tube so more air is circulated..  I love mine..Tom


----------

